# 10-6 Buck



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Got one on Thursday 10-6, Thought it was an 8 when I shot him. He wound up being a 7pt with 19" outside spread. Seems to have some age on him lots of scars on his head and neck. 
Vance


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats. Looks tall.


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

very nice. Way to go!


----------



## redfishman26 (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice buck!


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

Great buck! Congrats


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice buck!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice buck! Congrats on the harvest!


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Def. an older deer. Pretty big 7. You get it scored????


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Congrats !!!! Nice one my brother !!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Looks old, congrats on the backstrap...


----------

